# Looking for Chassis Bolts- MF 65



## kenshie (Nov 14, 2021)

Hey,

I'm looking for an online supplier for chassis bolts for the MF 65. Because the bolts are BSW I can't get them locally (based in the Caribbean).

The specific bolt I'm looking for is the one that connects the spacer on the bottom half of the front of the tractor. This spacer is located between the front half and rear half of the tractor. I've included pictures of the bolt and spacer location to be clear.



Bolt goes here:


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello kenshie, welcome to the tractor forum.

Listed below are 59 each MF 65's listed in salvage. You should be able nearly anything you need.....

MASSEY FERGUSON 65 Dismantled Machines - 59 Listings | TractorHouse.com - Page 1 of 3


----------



## kenshie (Nov 14, 2021)

Thanks Big T, I'll check it out.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think you are going to have to find a high tensile bolt with the correct thread and the proper length. It's difficult to search out a replacement with no length or diameter of the bolt. 
Those Sparts bolts are available at some British car restoration places or Ebay, if you can determine the thread count and pitch, of the bolt. If the bolt can't be had, and if it is threaded into the block or spacer, you may have to tap out the hole and get that is readily available in your area.


----------

